# This Morning



## pinkpig (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi just watching this morning & there is going to be a 7 year old on today talking about her type one diabetes, am going to record for my daughter who is also 7 to watch when she gets home, just thought that I would let people know incase anyone wanted to watch it


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hiya,

I just saw it trailed and went to come online to spread the word! Great minds think alike! 

She looks like a little cutie and very smilie, Im sure she will talk well about it!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

Turned it over, thanks for the tip.


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 27, 2010)

Just looked online as I forgot what time it is on & it is 11.30 so time to hang the washing out & make a cuppa tea


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkpig said:


> Just looked online as I forgot what time it is on & it is 11.30 so time to hang the washing out & make a cuppa tea



thanks for letting us know what time ...time for me to get washing out aswell !!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

BUMP!  Its on in ten mins or so!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

Isnt she a lovely little girl! A shame they didnt show her pump, but perhaps she wasnt comfortable to do so.

Her mum spoke very well too. And of course, you have got to love the Scoffield!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

Thought it was done well and handled very sensitively. Such a sweet little girl, hope she gets over her negative feelings towards her diabetes.


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2010)

very well done to Neave and her mum x and phil schofield was great with saying TYPE ONE all the time bless her i want the book ...i think one should be sent to evry school library in the country !


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

Well done all round especially to neive what a bonny little girl she is, must be so awful for her and the book what a great idea xx


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I watched & cried, brought back so many memories that u just dont have time to deal with at the time of diagnosis but just hide under the carpet, she is a very brave girl, wish her all the luck in the world & I also want to buy 2 books one for my kids & one for the school library x


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 27, 2010)

http://wubblybubblybooks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4&vmcchk=1&Itemid=4 here is the link to buy online is ?5.99 or can buy in waterstones if your local one doesnt have a copy in they can order in for you, every ?1 goes to Diabetes uk


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2010)

I missed it. Does anyone have a link to watch it? Thanks. Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

bev said:


> I missed it. Does anyone have a link to watch it? Thanks. Bev



Not entirely sure Bev (shame- you would have loved it!) but have a look at ITV Player maybe they will have the clip there?

Also, I know the do a weekend "This Morning" which is clips from the week, I think it is a saturday, we will have to keep our eyes peeled to see if it is repeated then.

xx


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Not entirely sure Bev (shame- you would have loved it!) but have a look at ITV Player maybe they will have the clip there?
> 
> Also, I know the do a weekend "This Morning" which is clips from the week, I think it is a saturday, we will have to keep our eyes peeled to see if it is repeated then.
> 
> xx



http://www.itv.com/lifestyle/thismorning/healthandwellbeing/sevenyearolddiabetic/#comments

Here is the link - i will watch it later with Alex.Bev


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.itv.com/lifestyle/thismorning/healthandwellbeing/sevenyearolddiabetic/

Just seen it posted on FB  so lovely to see them differentiate between type 1 & type 2, made my day this little one is so sweet x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, what a sweet little girl and how sad that it made her so unhappy  Isn't 20 tests a day rather a lot? That's not a criticism at all - I know that children need tests for a lot more reasons than me as an adult. I think the most tests I've done in a day is 9. 

Dr Chris was naughty again to attribute Type 2 to 'lifestyle' without qualifying that statement.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 27, 2010)

Dunno Northe. I counted up and I did I think 16 tests on Saturday, because I was feeling so wobbly all day


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the link, what a sweet little girl and how sad that it made her so unhappy  Isn't 20 tests a day rather a lot? That's not a criticism at all - I know that children need tests for a lot more reasons than me as an adult. I think the most tests I've done in a day is 9.
> 
> Dr Chris was naughty again to attribute Type 2 to 'lifestyle' without qualifying that statement.



I did think that was rather alot, weve done 20 a few times but those are on days when we are at soft place centre or a birthday etc.. where there is lots of excitement present, in those circumstances we have to test them loads, every 20 minutes (for the 3 yr old) on some occasions, but in every day life we test between 8-12 times i suppose, and for the older one between 6-10. Maybe they were giving the worse case scenario re testing? x


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 27, 2010)

graham does around 10 -15 especially on PE days


----------

